# Experienced hand needed for TBC



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Unexpected circumstances have caused us to be short handed and in need of an experienced crew member. We will be departing at 14:00 on Thursday afternoon returning Saturday afternoon. Boat is a 2002 36' Luhrs Fly Bridge Convertible. We have Sat Phone, Ebirb , ect. PM for more details.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you to those who have offered but crew is now full.


----------

